# want to learn FMA in the Buffalo, NY area



## inwny (Jun 13, 2018)

would someone here please recommend a few names and phone numbers of instructors I could contact to learn one of the Filipino Martial Arts from?


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 13, 2018)

PM @Datu Tim Hartman ?  I’m pretty sure he’s in the Buffalo area.


----------



## inwny (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks. Does anyone know of others in the western New York area who I could contact to ask if I could learn arnis from?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 15, 2018)

He's in West Seneca...I'm one of his students and from the area, though I no longer live there. Can you narrow down what part of WNY you're looking in?


----------



## inwny (Jun 16, 2018)

so, anywhere in the Buffalo, NY area. doesn't matter what town. doesn't have to be at a formal school setting either since this can be learned anywhere. Want some names and numbers of qualified people to learn Arnis from.


----------



## KPM (Jun 16, 2018)

I don't think you can get someone any more "qualified" than Tim Hartman!  If he is in your area, you should jump at the chance to train with him!


----------



## inwny (Jun 16, 2018)

KPM said:


> I don't think you can get someone any more "qualified" than Tim Hartman!  If he is in your area, you should jump at the chance to train with him!



what's wrong with me using the word qualified that you have to put it in quotes like that? thanks for your reply. Maybe not everyone can attend formal classes like what might be offered at a recognized school like that. I can only have a lesson once a week at the most right now. Instead of signing up for a membership that wouldn't get used more than that due to family and work, then that's why I was looking for someone who can provide lessons maybe once a week. Someone who knows what they're doing and wants to earn some extra money by giving private lessons.


----------



## pdg (Jun 17, 2018)

Use of the word qualified is extremely subjective when it comes to MA tuition.

There's not really such a thing as "qualified to teach xyz art".

You can have a very highly ranked person who just can't teach (or can't teach you/me) or a lower rank that you click with and learn loads.

Also, one private lesson per week (from someone who teaches and knows how to teach) is likely to cost a fair whack more than a school membership anyway.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 17, 2018)

pdg said:


> Use of the word qualified is extremely subjective when it comes to MA tuition.
> 
> There's not really such a thing as "qualified to teach xyz art".
> 
> ...


I agree that qualified to teach is subjective, but some organizations have a formal teaching qualification/certification process.  I’ve heard of organizations that have specific training for those interested in teaching and/or opening their own school.

Most arts and organizations however have no more than a senior student asking his/her teacher permission to teach the art and use the organization’s name.  

There’s nothing inherently wrong with either approach I mentioned above, provided the prospective teacher actually knows the art well enough to teach it and is an effective teacher.  Knowing the art well enough and being an effective teacher aren’t one in the same.  Not in the least bit. I know some high ranking black belts who are excellent MAists and can do a great job explaining just about anything you ask them.  They might even be ok filling in here and there for the CI.  But put them up front and in charge day in and day out, and they’d fall flat on their face very quickly.

Not everyone who’s a good MAist can not should teach.  Doing and teaching aren’t one in the same.  If this were true, every sport’s best players would hands down be the best coaches.  I struggle to think of more than 3 or 4 hall of fame athletes who’ve become great coaches.


----------



## inwny (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. so, back to the beginning, does anyone know of any other teacher--qualified or unqualified-- who I can contact to begin learning from? Or just the one name in my area of Buffalo, NY. 
 As for the membership being more affordable than just a couple private lessons per month, that may be very true however I was told that if I can only attend once or twice a month, then I shouldn't even bother getting a membership. Here I am, someone who wants to learn Arnis, never had any martial arts lessons ever, and all I ask for are some names of people I could call to find out if they want to make some extra money giving me some lessons.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 17, 2018)

inwny said:


> Thanks for the replies. so, back to the beginning, does anyone know of any other teacher--qualified or unqualified-- who I can contact to begin learning from? Or just the one name in my area of Buffalo, NY.
> As for the membership being more affordable than just a couple private lessons per month, that may be very true however I was told that if I can only attend once or twice a month, then I shouldn't even bother getting a membership. Here I am, someone who wants to learn Arnis, never had any martial arts lessons ever, and all I ask for are some names of people I could call to find out if they want to make some extra money giving me some lessons.


We don’t live in WNY.  I suggested contacting Tim Hartman because he’s the only teacher I know of of ANY MA in that area.  And he’s an FMA guy, which is along the lines of what you’re looking for.  And if he can’t meet your needs, he may know a guy or two that can.

That’s all the help I can give, and most likely the only real help any of us here can give.  I can’t think of anyone else from WNY on this forum.  

If you don’t want to contact him, Google search your area and start there.  Visit some schools and let them know your specific situation.  They may know someone to connect you with.  We can’t do the leg work for you.  If you’re serious about it, you’ve got to get that done.

Last bit of advice... don’t listen to your friends who don’t train anything.  Most people outside of MA don’t have a clue about the ins and outs of MA.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 17, 2018)

I know of a MA guy in Buffalo - Tim Terrill.  He teaches Seido Karate, of which I’m a student in the organization.  I’ve never met him, but I’ve heard his name kicked around once or twice.

He doesn’t have a website I know of, but here’s contact information from our organization’s headquarters...
The World Seido Karate Organization in New York City


----------



## frank raud (Jun 17, 2018)

Horizon Martial Arts - Filipino Martial Arts in West Seneca NY  Here's a good club to contact.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 18, 2018)

inwny said:


> Thanks. Does anyone know of others in the western New York area who I could contact to ask if I could learn arnis from?


Is there some reason you don't want to train with Tim Hartman?  As far as I know, he has a very solid reputation, and knows what he's doing.  I've had the opportunity to train alongside him in a seminar, and he worked hard, didn't play any rank games.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

